# rod holder for tub style shanty



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

couldnt find what i wanted so i made some. here it is. feel free to copy, borrow, modify, take an idea, whatever. should work well.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

trollin in my ice boat!


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

parts. assembled but exploded. all available at Lowes or Home Depot.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

top view.......


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

bottom view


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

the worst pic is the most important. inside the holder. first step is to shape and insert the cap. then to drill and install the bolt. both steps need to be epoxied. epoxy covers the bolt head. wing nut is used. (no tools required on the water!)


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

wide view. holders are tiny, light, and out of the way, no need to take them down and set them up every time out. ill just leave them on there all the time. no snaggy parts either, top or bottom. 

holders swivel.

downside, holders do not move front to back. they can take a lot of load though. much more than a drag will allow them to take.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

another view.


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

i ll say they are really great looking holders.


----------



## bajuski (Apr 9, 2004)

Good idea. I see the goldenrod grub bucket by the door ready to go.  A lot of the smaller ponds have skim ice on them around here!


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Those are by far the best and most simple holder I have ever seen for hardwater fishing.  What material did you use for the insert?  
Thanks for sharing a GREAT IDEA.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

thanks guys. its something i have been thinking about for a long time. they are untested, so i dont know how they will work out, but i hope they work. 

the insert is a 3/4" pvc plug/cap. (the "holder" is also 3/4", pvc 45) 

i had to cut and grind it into the shape i wanted, though. basically it has to be cut in half and also the "head" of it has to be ground off.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

this pic will make it more clear. 

i found a couple different styles of plugs. the ones i used are from lowes.


----------



## fisherman261 (Apr 25, 2004)

That is a great idea, just might have to try it out. Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

no problem, thats what this site is all about. 

all the hardware i used is 1/4" / 20

i think the bolts are 3/4"

i think the rubber and metal washer are 1 1/4" dia. (also 1/4" dia. hole)

then the hole i drilled into the tub is 1/4" i beleive.

i must be getting old.

i roughed up and scored all areas which were getting epoxied. the insert was a very tight fit into the elbow even without epoxy. once epoxied i used a rubber mallet to beat them in there.

then after i installed the bolt but before i encapsulated the bolt head in epoxy i drilled a few shallow holes into the insert around the bolt head (without going through!) to "anchor" the epoxy so it cant rotate in the insert. i tried to score up that area as well.

when you are filling the bolt head area with epoxy i assembled them onto an overturned coffee can. makes it much easier. also i used a little one-time use epoxy pack which had the syringe type applicator. made it a lot easier to get epoxy in there where you want it and not all over the inside of the holder.


----------



## ice ohio (Feb 28, 2006)

nice holders. thanks for sharing

David
Westerville


----------



## Buckeye Mike (Jan 4, 2007)

but wouldnt it be just as easy to use a pvc cap on the elbow, and run a bolt thru the cap, then fasten to the sled ? also you could run a piece of pvc out the top of the elbow, which should hold the rod better. 

Just a thought, but might try your idea. THANKS


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

yes you could do that. that would be easier. i just didnt like the way that looked. i wanted them to sit as low as possible. you could run PVC out if the rod butt will fit. the thing about that though is that then you would have to take the PVC off to pack up the sled if they stick way out. but thats the beauty of this stuff, if you make it yourself you can make it just how you want it. these here are so small and unobtrusive that you hardly notice theyre there and they do their job well. the rods will bend over and drag will scream, theyve been fish-tested. their small hold on the rod butt means quick release. 

good luck with your projects guys.


----------

